# Need Torque Specs For MKIV Rear Brake Calipers When Converting From MKIIIs



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm ready to install MKIV alloy rear brake calipers on my 97 Jetta GT.

Can someone provide the torque specs from the MKIV Bentley Manual for: 

#1 The brake hose banjo bolts to brake calipers. 

#2 The caliper carrier to trailing arm mounting bolts. 

#3 The brake caliper to caliper carrier mounting bolts.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

#1 - 38 Nm (28 ft-lb)

#2 - 65 Nm (48 ft-lb)

#3 - 35 Nm (26 ft-lb)


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks, the spec for the banjo bolt was the one I really needed. 

If I didn't get any response I would have used the MKIII specs for the caliper to caliper carrier (26ft.lbs.), and the caliper carrier to trailing arm (41ft.lbs.) which look like they would have been okay.

I was worried about the banjo bolt spec, since I've read numerous posts about stripped threads in the calipers from overtightened banjo bolts (or leaks when they were too loose).


----------



## crd4me (Sep 17, 2015)

*MK4 golf tdi Rear Caliper Carrier Bolts to Trail beam.*

Sorry for digging up this old thread.
Anybody reuses the two allen (8mm) carrier bolts on their caliper brackets or is this a must replace type of bolts.
Parts guy at dealer is telling me I can reuse them ... surprisingly 
I'm planing on putting some anti-seize on them with using the above torque spec ?
Best regards.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

crd4me said:


> Sorry for digging up this old thread.
> Anybody reuses the two allen (8mm) carrier bolts on their caliper brackets or is this a must replace type of bolts.
> Parts guy at dealer is telling me I can reuse them ... surprisingly
> I'm planing on putting some anti-seize on them with using the above torque spec ?
> Best regards.



I always reuse the caliper bolts, unless they are damaged. Often, the heads are damaged because the previous mechanic over-tightened them, or they rusted in place and aggressive procedures were used to remove them.

The MK4 rear caliper bolts are shorter, in fact they are too short to work on a MK3.


----------



## crd4me (Sep 17, 2015)

I just saw this.
Thank you.
Yes I ended up reusing them. They came out easly, so no damage to the head happend. A bit of anti-seize and voilà


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

they arent stretch bolts... so when you read a spec that says to torque a bolt to x amount then an additional degree turn those should not be reused technically although it is done.


----------



## crd4me (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah we see this recommendation in alot of bolt spec, but essentialy, I feel that this is just a business thing. I dont see why these can't be reused. They didn't break when I torqued them to spec :\ torque is torque. 
I feel that if they were to be a one time use they should have broke no ?


----------

